# Serious thoughts please



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a new bathroom fitted. The shower tray which is sunk into the floor leaked, so the builder cut away the ceiling in the breakfast room so as they could work out the problem. They then poured an acid based solvent down the gulley to see if there was a blockage. All that happened was it dripped all over the fridge and hoover, removing the paint finish. I can live with that, but, three drops hit the group head on my Nota, removing the chrome. I have this to sort out with the builder yet, but I was intending to put the Nota up for sale in the not too far distant future. I am going to explore getting a new group but that maybe out of the question. When looking at the photos remember they look far worse than they actually appear.

What realistically would you do and if the price was right and you wanted to buy a coffee machine and keep it, would it put you off?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Has it actually "gone in" to the surface or is it possible to polish/buff?

If it truly "looks worse" then it wouldn't put me off the machine per se but I suspect it would hit the price :-(

It is obviously "only" cosmetic... but on shiny things that counts.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I would want some very serious compensation from the builder. I'd get a written quotation from BB to restore it to its former condition and would then want that figure plus considerable compensation for the aggravation. Would probably sell it as is, priced to reflect the cost of restoration. (You keep the aggro money.)

Although I'm not particularly obsessive about the odd tiny ding and scratch I'm not sure I could live with those spots. What a shame!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is down to the brass. Finding a chrome repairer locally is not easy. Looks like I would have to send it away to a specialist. Is it easy to take the group off? I am more inclined just to make the machine an attractive price and let the next person worry about it!


----------



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

If you can remove the group you could have it refinished in chrome or nickel plating. I remember having some car parts done a while ago and I'd guess that you wouldn't pay more than around £50 for something the size of that grouphead. Maybe see if the manual says what finish it is, or if it's just polished and give some local finishers a call.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Why would anybody with a brain pour an acid based solution down the shower which is leaking?.....odd

A shower will leak from, badly sealed around frame, shower trap not sealed well or tightened up enough, if fitting push fit, not pushed fully home,,,,,, if solvent fittings ( glued) not glued enough.

If the problem is constant,eg not just when you have a shower, it could be the pipe work to the shower,,,eg a constant drip building up. Saying that if they poured the solution down the shower waste and then it leaked everywhere it would suggest it is the shower trap/ waste pipe/ fittings.

Never heard of anybody pouring that down to solve a leak........Not something I ever did.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Firstly, im sorry to hear this tale of woe.

I would be trying to claim for all the damage done to fridge, hoover and Nota.

I would assume the builder has insurance and he would either have to claim on that or offer a cash settlement.

Personally I would be very peeved at this.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I agree with @Wuyang. On a new installation it seems a bizarre thing to do. In fact it would be a very odd thing to do anyway unless water was backing up into the shower tray / not draining properly. Certainly not something to try in the event of a leak. His list of possible culprits is pretty comprehensive but I would just add possible condensation formation and dripping on the underside of the shower tray or on the cold feed if it is a very small leak.

As for refinishing the group head removing it and replacing it without leaks is not a trivial exercise unless it's something you do all the time. I would go for financial compensation and pass the problem to somebody else.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

it wouldn't put me off if this helps, invariably things bought second hand always have some minor imperfections.Every builder I know has insurance but would probably prefer to pay for a £50 rechrome than claim on his insurance.

this lot are your way and will quote if you send them a pic

http://www.ashfordchroming.com/get-chroming-prices


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> it wouldn't put me off if this helps, invariably things bought second hand always have some minor imperfections.Every builder I know has insurance but would probably prefer to pay for a £50 rechrome than claim on his insurance.
> 
> this lot are your way and will quote if you send them a pic
> 
> http://www.ashfordchroming.com/get-chroming-prices


I have seen that company, so thanks. To explain, they thought the leak was fixed but that the tiler had dropped grout into the gully. It has a pump to remove the water, hence the acid which in fairness did work the first time. I got a proper firm in to fix it and all is now sorted, except for the aftermath. It is difficult. To buy a new group is probably at least £500 or so, if you can get one. It works fine but has cosmetic damage. to repair it is a pain in the arse as I am not the best with spanners.

The answer is I will get a settlement from the builder and sell the machine as is. Someone will get a bargain


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

How about a custom job and having it copper plated like that oh so pretty GS3 that was on the bay some time ago ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> How about a custom job and having it copper plated like that oh so pretty GS3 that was on the bay some time ago ?


Thats a great idea Andrew.....the only trouble is that custom job made me puke.....LOL

No, someone will get a bargain.....apart from that, it is a real top quality machine and I will actually be sorry to see it go and that is not a sentiment I often have


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

On a machine like the nota, known for its beauty

having a marked e61 group would put me off (not that I am considering buying it) ... I have a 9-10 year old e61 where the chrome on the group has worn through to the brass and that annoys me to the point I stress about selling it on but don't want to spend money doing up an older machine.

if you do get it rechromed let us know how you get on as I am very interested in restoring mine


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Based on the damaged ill offer you £750 for the machine, oh and i want the hoover and fridge freezer chucked in.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad you got it sorted.

If I was after buying one, been someone who likes to stare at my coffee stuff just as much as use it, it would bother me, unless the price reflected it's condition, but then again if it's top end stuff I want it looking top notch, because your eyes will be drew not to it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you do not notice it really, in the flesh. the machine is 1800 new. has a £75 stainless steel pf and customs sides which cost another £250 or so


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Gutted to hear about this.

Wouldn't have a clue where to start stripping the group.

I have all the gear but nee idea, but seriously David, I have socket set etc if you fancy having a go a stripping it down, I could help.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Gutted to hear about this.
> 
> Wouldn't have a clue where to start stripping the group.
> 
> I have all the gear but nee idea, but seriously David, I have socket set etc if you fancy having a go a stripping it down, I could help.


Thanks for the offer Jason. I have a feeling the group would need to be removed then fully stripped down so you are giving them just the casing.....I think someone who is not daunted can do it as the next owner!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

It's easy to do ... Just like you said, take it off, strip it down and send the empty shell away ... You can save mo eye by dechroming it your self and polishing it 1st .... But any blemish will show up in the chrome ... So best to pay the money and let a pro do it

there is a thread on here about it if you search


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

working dog said:


> pretty GS3


Pretty? I thought it was awful!!

David


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Pretty? I thought it was awful!!
> 
> David


It was grim. To think they paid good money to make it

Look that bad


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> you do not notice it really, in the flesh. the machine is 1800 new. has a £75 stainless steel pf and customs sides which cost another £250 or so


£2k+ and it's a HX machine?

Only joking, sell it as is but get a pre agreed "credit note" from the builder?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Remove all of the chrome and polish the brass, sell it for a mark up. I don't think I've ever seen an unplated e61 group.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Pretty? I thought it was awful!!
> 
> David


why don't we compromise and call it pretty awful


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know a lot of people think I am (fill in your own descriptive here!) but you have to think of this in other thoughts than an HX machine. It to my eye anyway, has the most beautiful lines and makes it that bit different to the usual E61 boxes we see! 3 litre boiler gives all the steam power you need. No need for a cooling flush like many HX machines do......plus I have bought additional panels to make it that bit different.....I feel like keeping it now!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bloody hell David, I've just seen this. Truly shocking.

How long was it before you stopped shouting? Hell, if that happened to my machine, lives may very well have been lost!


----------

